# Preventive Med Svcs  99381-99397



## prelljeama (Oct 7, 2009)

I work for a payer that states the vision, hearing, developmental services are inclusive to the CPT codes for Preventive Med; well child visit.  Per 2009 CPT they can be separated out and charged.  Are they inclusive?


----------



## JodiLynn (Oct 7, 2009)

no they are not inclusive by CPT guidlines, but unfortunately commerical payers do not have to adhear to those guidlines.


----------



## srw1970 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have 99173 and 92551 that are being billed along with the preventative (99383 etc).  Sometimes they get paid and sometimes they do not.  Would you suggest that I bill them to all payers and see who will pay and who doesn't?


----------



## hthompson (Nov 2, 2011)

My biller is asking if there is a need to append Modifier -51 and/or Modifier -25 to either of these codes?

Example:
99381-25
99173
92551-51


----------

